# Nackedeibilder von Lindsay Lohan gestohlen



## AMUN (15 Juli 2007)

Nackedeibilder von Lindsay Lohan gestohlen

Wie jetzt bekannt wurde, sind Hacker auf Lindsay Lohan Computer eingedrungen und haben dort gespeicherte Nackedeifotos rauskopiert. Damit sie den Vorfall mitbekommt, hatten die Hacker eine Datei hinterlassen, in der stand, dass sie die Bilder haben.
Die Schauspielerin soll, nach Angaben aus dem engen Bekanntenkreis, extrem sauer darüber gewesen sein, dass jetzt die Bilder im Internet auftauchen könnten. Um dies zu verhindern hat sie jetzt mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht.

Jetzt befürchtet Lindsay die neue Paris Hilton zu werden. 

Quelle: shortnews.de

*Jetzt befürchtet Lindsay die neue Paris Hilton zu werden.* *Ich dachte das ist sie schon*  

Also wer die Bilder hat soll sich mal melden den Posten sollte aufgrund der angedrohten rechtlichen Schritte tabu sein


----------



## rise (16 Juli 2007)

Wenn das alles so stimmt was da so gesagt wird^^.


Glaube dieser Hollywood und Schöne Welt-Macherei aus den USA kein Sterbenswörtchen mehr:devil:


----------



## andre25 (6 Sep. 2007)

*Ich will auch die bilder*

Also wenn die bilder schon hat bitte auch bei mir Melden das wehre süper also schon mal Danke von mir :thumbup:


----------



## tjcro (9 Sep. 2007)

ja Bitte wer die bilder schon hatt auch mal bei mir melden danke im voraus


----------



## mark lutz (19 Sep. 2007)

na wenn das nicht mal wieder ein grandioser pr zug war


----------



## sicnathan (14 Nov. 2007)

kann mir vorstellen das sie hübsch noch hässlicher aussieht.....


----------



## Takeru84 (30 Jan. 2008)

Wenn irgendjemand diese Fotos hat, könnte ich sie bitte auch haben!

Danke im voraus!

Takeru84


----------



## Geldsammler (31 Juli 2008)

Falls jemand im Besitz dieser Bilder ist, wäre ich ihm super dankbar, wenn er sich auch bei mir melden würde.
Danke schonmal im Voraus!!


----------



## AMUN (31 Juli 2008)

*Liebe Leute... macht bitte keine anfragen nach Bildern die hier verboten sind!

Auch nicht über PN oder Mail *

Grüße
Amun


----------

